# D&RGW #463 makes it's KC&CRR debut!



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This weekend I _finally_ was able to complete my mainline "upgrades" to the point where I was able to run my K-27! The delay has been due to my hectic and totally unpredictable schedule (I was actually supposed to be in Denver this weekend!) 

I started out with the K-27, a Bachmann _Spectrum_ box car and an AMS coach and short Caboose. After three laps around the mainline I had determined three things: first, that the tunnel portals, while fine for 1:22.5 and smaller 1:20.3 rolling stock, are somewhat narrow for a large engine like the K-27 Mikado! Thank goodness (or more accurately "Goodson!"" border=0>) that my K had it's front drivers shimmed so the pilot tracked properly! Even so, the track had to be moved to the left 1/2" for the pilot to clear! Unfortunately, this brought up a new problem in that the AMS coach is a _big_ sucker! It wouldn't be a problem except that my tunnel is a curved one under my waterfall and the tunnel's sides [almost[/i] touch the car as it is halfway in (I had to look twice to make sure the paint wasn't rubbing off!) I may still have to widen the portals but we'll see... 

The second was that the new turnouts that I ordered to replace the Aristocraft ones were definitely a good decision! I still have to file down an indentation that is causing a "bump" but a couple of swipes with my Dremel tool will fix that pronto! 

The last and most irritating is that the freight cars empty are too light to run with the coaches without derailing on my downward grades! The Bachmann box car is _extremely_ light and the weight of two or three coaches pushing on it downgrade seem to always derail it! The obvious answer is to add weight to the box car but what about flats? It would seem that my mixed freight trains won't be using empty flats! Has anybody else had this problem? I eventually removed the box car and just ran the train with coach and caboose. 

The K-27 ran flawlessly as it has had the thorough going over by Dave Goodson that I have come to rely on. In addition to the "fixes," Dave installed RCS r/c battery with Sierra sound. The range is almost exactly what I get when I run the Connie. I opted for the #488 K-36 sound board as I just like it's whistle sound better (besides, the K-27 sound board is in my Annie and it would be weird for both engines to have the same sound.) 

The only thing that went wrong was that my camera's battery died just as I was starting to take pictures! I wanted to get some pictures of the "improvements" to the grades as the K was running the layout as well as the clearance of the portals but when I went to get the back-up battery it was missing _along with the battery charger!_ All I have are these two pics:


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve, 

Your "K" looks good out on the layout. Thanks for posting, I'll be interested to see what you do with the box and flat cars to get them to run ahead of the Accu. passinger cars. I read somewhere that they weigh app. 6 lb each. 
Maybe someone else that has run into this problem will post their solution. 

chuckger


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RGW #463 makes it's KC&CRR debut!*

Steve, great pics! Thanks for sharing. I'm really enjoying my K also, and with AMS passenger cars behind, it does make for a gorgeous train. I see you (or Dave) swapped out the yellow bulb in the headlight. I did also. I also assume you swapped out the orange classifications lights but I can't quite see them lit in these pics? 
Glad you are enjoying your K, it looks grand! 
On the freight cars you could try adding weight, but then you may need to use ball bearing wheels.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. As to the classification lights, yep, Dave changed them out too but the pic was looking into the morning sun so it's hard to see them. As to the cars getting ball bearing wheels, that's why I wasn't running on Saturday! I was re-doing all of my Fn3 rolling stock _which makes all the difference in the world!!!_ 
As to the weight in the freight cars, I will use about 3lb. of lead strips (the kind you get at hobby stores that have adhesive on one side) and center it down the middle and over the trucks and see if that helps. If I have to use more I'll just add more! The K-27 has plenty of power to pull them with the ball bearing wheels being used!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: D&RGW #463 makes it's KC&CRR debut!*

Incandescent 14V GOW head (and backup) light. Firebox upper control board almost fully bypassed, using it basically for flicker driver only. 
12V GOR incandescent's in class lights, in series. Smoke unit=landfill, smoke switch rewired to control class lights independently. 
Leaf blower inside top of firebox disconnected, and in three months of heavy use, no ill effects. 

Oh, and the Ames Super Socket With Integrated Production Electronics no longer resides with the locomotive in question.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: D&RGW #463 makes it's KC&CRR debut!*

As another proud "K-Rex" owner, I gotta ring in here too.... for everything that was wrong with the locomotive "as delivered" it really came out as a showpiece when TOC was done with it! I'm hoping someday for a solution to the gearing issue, but in the meantime, I'm really enjoying mine.... nothing quite like having that light coming down the rails! It's even fun just to leave parked and watch the fire and class lights glow, and listen to the sound.... 

Congrats, Steve on getting yours into service! 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
Great Locomotive. Dave - Great RC work. 

I thought you would like to see Kansas~463 under load up a Colorado grade. 










JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahhhhhh!! _SWEET!!!_ (Heh heh heh....) Thanks Jim! I _love_ it!


----------

